# Maybe someone has been here,done that



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I just found out that my breast cancer (3 years remission) had metastasized into 4 places in my bones. Just wondering if anyone else has had an experience with that. I have no idea what's ahead and that is daunting by itself. I will be seeing my oncologist next week but sometimes it helps to talk to someone who's been there. No bad stories please , I can imagine those myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jewel posted about Essiac tea not long ago. You should take a look at that post.

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

.
Our Prayers are with you!!

Ojibwa Tea (Essiac Tea) 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/ojibwa-tea-essiac-tea-26603/

Machinist needs our prayers 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/machinist-needs-our-prayers-26122/


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll read and research that


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

You're in my prayers ma'am.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Prayers being sent, you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know if you believe in a higher power, but here's some food for thought: my MIL has had 2 bouts with breast cancer, the second being far enough and bad enough that they could not operate. Their solution was to fast and pray. She got a bit skinny, but more than a decade on, and it hasn't come back.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I definately believe in a higher power. So far the cancer hasn't gone to any organs. I'm told that's a good thing. And the oncologist called and said she was going to try a different protocol instead of chemo right away. No nausea, no hair loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep us posted so we can keep you in our hearts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Healing Testimony
Malignant Skin Tumor - Healed
http://www.awmi.net/extra/healing/hoesch

*Mike Hoesch's Mountain*

Mike Hoesch 
September 1999
(Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
2002 (Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
2003 (Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
2004 (Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
2005 (Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
The tumor became so large that Mike wore a modified bra to support it. Photo 2007
(Click to Enlarge)

Back in 2000, Mike Hoesch had an itch, and though he scratched it, the itch persisted. Because he was unable to find relief, Mike examined the itchy area on his chest, and he noticed a pimple-sized sore. He dismissed it, but the itch remained.

Months passed and the sore did not go away; it began to worsen. Although Mike believed in healing, he lacked the revelation of God's unconditional love and his authority as a believer. Instead, due to twenty years of involvement with a ministry that focused on performance-based doctrine, Mike believed his healing was available, but conditional upon his efforts. He continued to suffer.

After a year, Mike sought counsel with his pastor and explained his situation. The pastor, who also happened to be his employer, was struggling with his own physical issues. He expressed to Mike that it wasn't healing that they needed, but herbal remedies. His pastor prayed that the Lord would lead Mike to the right remedies.

The sore continued to worsen, and it began to grow. Mike's pastor suggested that he visit a doctor for a diagnosis so that they could pray more specifically when seeking the Lord for the correct herbal remedies to help his condition. Mike made an appointment with a doctor.

As Mike waited in the examining room he was slightly apprehensive, but not fearful. The doctor entered the room in a casual friendly manner, putting Mike at ease. But almost instantly his ease turned to fear as the doctor's face revealed grave concern when he saw Mike's chest. The doctor excused himself from the room and returned with a colleague, then continued to examine Mike. Without much conversation the doctors insisted Mike was to go see a third doctor, a surgeon, for immediate surgery-they insisted Mike be seen right away. The sense of urgency was troubling.

On his way to work from the doctor's office Mike called his wife, Caroline and shared the news that they had diagnosed his sore as being a malignant neoplasm. The term did not mean anything to the Hoesches, so Caroline looked it up on the Internet. Caroline said, "Mike, that means it is a malignant [cancerous] skin tumor." Fear immediately gripped Mike. "All of a sudden I went from having something that was no problem, to this dreaded thing," Mike said.

Not wanting to do anything driven by fear, Mike cancelled his appointment with the surgeon, and sought counsel with his pastor. The doctor strongly advised Mike to reconsider; stressing that what Mike had was extremely serious and could spread through his entire body.

Over the next six years Mike's once pimple-sized sore metastasized to become a very large and troublesome tumor requiring cleaning and bandaging several times a day. He became increasingly weak as the tumor slowly drained the life out of him. In his weakened condition he was forced to quit his job with the ministry.

Mike purposed in his heart that he would seek the Lord and spend time in His Word. While his intentions were good, he struggled as he began to see things in the Word contrary to what he had been taught over the previous twenty years. Still confused, he began confessing healing Scriptures, not out of understanding, but out of a desire to earn his healing.

Mike Hoesch 
After Mike received revelation, he began to see his healing manifest.
Photo March 2008
(Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
July 2008
(Click to Enlarge) 
Mike Hoesch 
September 2010
(Click to Enlarge)

In March of 2008, as Mike was wrestling with faith and his beliefs, a friend brought him Andrew's teaching series, You've Already Got It. Through Andrew's messages the Lord confirmed the things He had been showing Mike in the Word, and Mike's eyes began to open to the truth. He rejoiced as he listened to Andrew. "It just blessed me so much when I heard Andrew sharing these things. It was like, yes, yes, I've already got it!" exclaimed Mike. "I was waiting for the Lord to intervene again on my behalf, but he had already done that in Christ. Everything that I had, every sickness, disease, or sin that I'll ever commit or had committed-Christ bore!" Mike gained an understanding of the fullness of Jesus' atoning sacrifice and his faith was strengthened. As a result he completely let go of his tumor, switching his focus to Jesus, to receive what He had provided.

A month after his revelation, Caroline was helping Mike change the dressing when the couple realized that the tumor had decreased in size. At one time this would have surprised Mike, and sent him jumping for joy, but because of his new found steadfastness in the Word of God his reaction was one of calm expectancy. Through Andrew's simple expression of the truth, he had come to realize that the cancer had to leave because of what Jesus had already done for him.

Approximately five months later Mike's chest was clear. Over the course of his battle with the enemy, Mike had lost more than twenty pounds, and become very weak. As he walked out his healing his strength returned and he gradually began to regain the weight he had lost. Now, aside from a minor scar, there is no sign of his tumor.

Mike and Caroline were so impacted by God's faithfulness to His Word, and by the clarity with which Andrew teaches the Word, that they relocated to Colorado Springs and enrolled in Charis Bible College, where they are presently first year students. "I want to be able to minister to people, that they might receive the love of God that I've received, and know that it's unconditional. That is so important for us to understand," said Mike.

http://www.awmi.net/extra/healing


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Linc Tex, I used to listed to Andrew Womack daily and have heard him for a few years. I am going to see if I can find him again. Thank you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Linc Tex, I used to listed to Andrew Womack daily and have heard him for a few years. I am going to see if I can find him again. Thank you.


The link is there in the message.

AWMI stands for Andrew Wommack Ministries International.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Debbluu: Thoughts and prayers to you and yours. We've been going though a similar thing the past year. DH was diagnosed with stage IV neuro-endocrine cancer last year -- he's stable and feeling pretty good now (nearly back to his 'old self') using a relatively easy, targeted chemo regimen. We don't know what the future holds, but it's one day at a time, and we're enjoying each and every one of them. FWIW, my mom is 10 years out from her 3rd bout with breast cancer and still going strong! Keep the faith and good thoughts. Love you.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My Mom is battling bone cancer as we speak. She is in her 80's and has a never quit attitude and pragmatic spirit. Her doctor has been amazed at her apparent recovery. Sometimes I think it's as much about your attitude as it is with the grace of God. NEVER SAY QUIT. Be careful with lifting or pulling on anything. My Mom was breaking ribs, and her collar bone doing next to nothing. Be careful as your bones may weaken. May God watch over and heal you completely. Hang in there as I'm sure we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. I start my first infusion Tuesday. A combination of a hormone supers so and a bone strengthener. I've definately learned the one day at a time philosophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

